# Grilled / Smoked Chicken Quarters



## Cliff H. (Aug 20, 2007)

I grilled some quarters in my WSM with no water pan.  I was using Rancher charcoal which I liked very much.  

Bruce had posted his process somewhere but I couldn't remember were. 

Bruce replied to a PM 15 min into my cook which was just in time to flip.

Total cook time was 60 min at about 295 deg.  I started at 275 and went up to 300. I flipped the quarters after 20 min and then flipped them again after another 20 min.

They turned out real good.  Skin was not crispy enough for me to eat but a lot more crispy than when I smoke chicken at lower temps.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  I usually don't eat the skin anyways but I would like to make it crispy on the smoker or grill just once. :roll:


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 21, 2007)

Chicken looks good Cliff, did you notice a different flavor to it by doing it direct like that?


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 21, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I grilled some quarters in my WSM with no water pan.  I was using Rancher charcoal which I liked very much.
> 
> Bruce had posted his process somewhere but I couldn't remember were.
> 
> ...



when you say grilled. do you mean you bbq'd them on your grill? you did put a lid on it right? I think of grilling like a steak or chickn breast...just checking....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2007)

Cliff, crispy skin or not, that is some beautiful chicken!!!  Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## john a (Aug 21, 2007)

Real good looking birds Cliff. Like wdroller said, get the temp up around 350º for crisp skin.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 21, 2007)

You can finish the skin and crisp it up by pulling the middle part of the WSM and setting the grate right on the charcoal ring.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice birds Cliff. I have a video only of grilling BBQ birds & ribs to post later today The skin was lovely, kinda like bacon. I eat the skin when it crisp like that...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 21, 2007)

What Wit said.

Looks great !


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 21, 2007)

I say I grilled it cuz it was direct over flames ( 24" above the flames but direct non the less ) with fat dripping in the lump.  The chicken had more of a smoked flavor from the two chunks of hickory than I would have had on the kettle.  I have to say that it has more flavor using this method than indirect  on a kettle.

I liked all the smells coming off of the wsm on this cook.  The combination of Rancher Charcoal which produced no smell at all, The smell  of hickory smoke and the smell of drippings sizzling in the fire had my full attention.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Yep that makes a Kodak Moment for sure man.
Bravo


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 21, 2007)

I failed to mention that Wolfe Rub Original held up well at higer temps.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Lookin' good Cliff


----------



## Big Ron1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Leg quarters. . . yummy!  Good job, Looks great![/img]


----------

